# PERFORMANCE parts for 2001 frontier



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a 2001 nissan frontier with the vg33e supercharged v-6 and the 5-speed. i would appreciate any info on where to find performance parts for my truck like, cams, heads, maybe some sort of bore/stroke kit or combination, headers, ignition, intake manifolds, fuel delivery or injection parts, and supercharger mods or aftermarket superchargers. i really love this truck but i want a super fast car, i want a car that will scare the shit out of anyone who rides in it, so any performance parts would be great.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Why don't you Ask Sarah? I'd say it's rare enough a question that it's worth it.

BTW: Threads about the supercharged Frontier should really go under Forced Induction, not Naturally Aspirated.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

blownfrontier01 said:


> I have a 2001 nissan frontier with the vg33e supercharged v-6 and the 5-speed. i would appreciate any info on where to find performance parts for my truck like, cams, heads, maybe some sort of bore/stroke kit or combination, headers, ignition, intake manifolds, fuel delivery or injection parts, and supercharger mods or aftermarket superchargers. i really love this truck but i want a super fast car, i want a car that will scare the shit out of anyone who rides in it, so any performance parts would be great.


A cold air intake makes a huge difference on a SC VG33ER, like 15 whp. Nismo is coming out with one soon. JWT or Nissan Motorsports cams will really wake the supercharged engine up giving about 20 more hp. The stock VG cams have been real small since 1998. Doug Thorly or Spencer Low racing headers will give at least 20 hp as well. for a stelth mod the 2003 NA frontier exhaust manifold is much better and more free flowing. The manifold was left off the SC motor to keep its power low!

With mods a 3" exhaust will be helpful.

I havent tried it but an aquamist water injection system usualy really helps roots blower equiped motors as the water provides intercooling and helps rotor seal. A custom pulley can be used with the aquamist system to up the boost to 8-10 psi from the stock 5-6 psi. If you really want to get trick, I would have a plenum spacer machined out and run a laminova water to air intercooler in it, upping the boost to 12 psi.

Potentialy I feel that this motor can easily make 300 hp with these semi custom bolt ons but with a basicaly stock motor.

If you wanted to go internal, you can have 93mm bore custom piston made which will give you 3400cc. I would keep the stock 8.3:1 compression. Headwork should help at this point. I think this engine is brimming with potential.

Mike


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> BTW: Threads about the supercharged Frontier should really go under Forced Induction, not Naturally Aspirated.


Good point. I'll take care of that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

And Mr.K speaks 


sounds like that thing is begging to be woken up from the slow and sluggish!


----------



## jenius8477 (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone know where i can find the supercharger? i have a non s/c 2003 frontier xe and wanted to put it on there.


----------



## CbrBigK (Jan 25, 2012)

I purchase all my parts through Nissan Parts, Nissan Truck Parts, Nissan Suspension Kits, 4x4 Parts | 4x4parts.com they offer everything from cams, headers, superchips, supercharger pulley, and lifts. Another site that offers performance parts for our trucks is calmini and the other site I am about to attempt to use is Auto & truck performance parts & aftermarket car parts from HorsepowerFreaks All three of these sites offer some type of performance part for the 98-2004 Nissan frontier supercharged and non supercharged. Always check if the description says will not supercharged model ask them why. I have the headers that said would not fit our model. I have the supercharger 2.3 pulley, headers, 3 in suspension lift, 3in body lift, cold air intake, Magnaflow exhaust, and adjustable fuel regulator. Anyone needing to know any problems I encountered doing the parts either send me a text at 501-520-9942 or message me on here. I will help anyone wanting to fix up these trucks. I hate when people knock these vehicles because mine moves pretty good for a 5400 lb truck with a 3.3l. I know where a lot of parts for these trucks are and can get the supercharger for them if needed. If you have a question or would like to know if a part is offered don't be afraid to ask. I will either tell you I have never looked and find out if one is available or may already know the answer.


----------

